
What are the ways for mobile app virality? - imeetify
i have launched my mobile app and looking at ways to promote it. what are the effective ways to make app go viral?
======
scottporad
First, what is the app?

Beyond that, check out the book "Contagious: Why Things Catch On" by Jonah
Berger. I found it very helpful.

~~~
k00b
+1 great book for a high level framework of virality

------
wallflower
tldr: critical mass with the right crowd, real word of mouth, luck, timing.
Spread from elite/popular to mainstream.

"After I sent out that first email, I went rollerblading around a big office
park where Tellme was based. I went up to a random guy and said, “Hey man,
have you checked out hotornot.com yet?” He said, “No, what’s that?” I said,
“Dude, just go check it out!” Then I went home and watched our logs for Tellme
and saw a hit come in 10 minutes later, and then more hits kept coming from
different people within Tellme.”

-James Hong, cofounder, HOTorNOT

From "Founders at Work"

> “We sent her all over the country,” Munoz told me this week. “Her pitch was
> pretty genius. She would go to chapters of her sorority, do her
> presentation, and have all the girls at the meetings install the app. Then
> she’d go to the corresponding brother fraternity—they’d open the app and see
> all these cute girls they knew.” Tinder had fewer than 5,000 users before
> Wolfe made her trip, Munoz says; when she returned, there were some 15,000.
> “At that point, I thought the avalanche had started,” Munoz says.

[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-02/tinders-
forg...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-02/tinders-forgotten-
woman-whitney-wolfe-sexism-and-startup-creation-myths) (Paywall)

> Undeterred, Mr. Spiegel and Mr. Murphy shared an updated version for the
> iPhone with about 20 friends in September 2011. A few weeks in, they started
> seeing an influx of new users, paired with unusual spikes in activity,
> peaking between 8 a.m. and 3 p.m.

> It turned out the activity was centered around a high school in Orange
> County. Mr. Spiegel’s mother had told his cousin, who was a student at the
> school, about the app, which then spread throughout the school.

> Other high school students in Southern California picked it up, with the
> number of daily active users climbing from 3,000 to 30,000 in a month in
> early 2012.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/09/technology/snapchat-a-
gro...](https://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/09/technology/snapchat-a-growing-app-
lets-you-see-it-then-you-dont.html)

------
heldrida
Nowadays apps don't go viral, people do.

